# Heavy Heart



## nanscape (Mar 29, 2021)

It is with a sad and heavy heart that I have to report that we had to have our 9 year old Axl put to rest last night. He had his spleen removed at the end of September and labs diagnosed cancer (Hemangiosarcoma). We opted not to do chemo and decided to enjoy the time we had with him. The vet said 3-5 months. As time went on and he was doing so well, we dared to think maybe we beat this horrible thing. Alas, it was not to be. About three weeks ago he started having spells where would sit or lay down and not want to move, not want to eat, constipation, diarrhea and lethargy. He wouldn’t eat dry food at all and was turning his nose up at usual favorites. It would last a few hours or close to a day and then he would bounce back and seem close to normal. Until yesterday when he had his worst day. He barely moved around at all, ate very little and didn’t go outside until evening. We got him in the car (no easy feat with a 100 pound doggie) and headed to town after letting the vet on call know that we were on our way. For our peace of mind we had them do blood work and an ultrasound. His blood numbers had fallen a lot and the ultrasound showed fluid in his abdomen which turned out to be blood. We knew it was time to let him go. He was our fourth golden, but luckily the first one we have lost to cancer. He was a big, goofy wonderful boy and we will miss him terribly. He will always be in our hearts. Please give your wonderful doggies a big hug from me.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I will think of Axl and give my dogs extra attention and love today. My heart goes out to you, I'm just so sorry that you've lost him too soon.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm so sorry to read about your loss of Axl.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of Axl, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

I'm sorry to hear about Axl. It sounds like he was a great dog.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry for your loss of sweet Axl.


----------



## 215004 (Apr 21, 2021)

Nanscape, my heart and prayers go out to you and your family. I wish they could find out a cure or treatment for this disease. I never realized how wide spread it was until I joined this forum. Think of the good moments you had with Axl, it’s the only way I’m getting through it....David


----------



## Lovin'Goldens (Feb 17, 2021)

Sorry to hear about Axl.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Very sorry about your dear Axl. Hemangiosarcoma is horrible and takes far too many Goldens.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

It is always dreadful no matter what the reason. Very sad for you and your family.


----------



## nanscape (Mar 29, 2021)

Thank you all for your kind words and thoughts. We miss him a lot. All Axl ever wanted to do with other dogs was be friends and play. Thank you again.


----------



## three retirees (Aug 31, 2018)

I am very sorry about your loss. I too learned the horror of Hermagiasarcoma. We had to put our Eden down too. What we found was our Eden lead us to another older Golden that needed love. 

Three retirees


----------

